# Going to teach my self to like Burgen



## pat.y (Jan 29, 2016)

Blood glucose before lunch 4.00.
Try sardines on Burgen toast, 2 hours after lunch 6.5.
Don't like it much but better than no bread at all.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2016)

Hope you develop a taste for it Pat, I love it!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 29, 2016)

I find it works better with some things than others.


----------



## Flower (Jan 29, 2016)

I hope you can grow to love it Pat, it took me one bite!  I have just discovered that Iceland sell it having walked all over town to source some. Hooray!


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 29, 2016)

Yuk, I tried to love it but I just can't stand it, don't know why because I love me a seed (practically live off nuts and sunflower seeds).  It's baffling but I just can't do it . 

Hope you get on with it Pat.y, if not Llidl do a nice protein roll thing that's low carb too


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Jan 29, 2016)

I used to eat it before diagnosis. I've always loved it. However, I've found through testing that I can still only handle one slice, so no bacon sarnie in the morning for me


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 29, 2016)

Bob- the lidl rolls are 11-12 carbs each and very large. I have one with bacon every Sunday for breakfast. Yummmmmm!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a bacon sarnie with the bread thins.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 29, 2016)

They're a bit too carbie for me grovesy. The raised my BG into the teens!


----------



## khskel (Jan 29, 2016)

Burgen for me breakfast and lunch


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 29, 2016)

After a few months on a gluten free diet, Burgen is like manna from heaven.( Gluten free bread is seriously strange and rather nasty.)


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Jan 29, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Bob- the lidl rolls are 11-12 carbs each and very large. I have one with bacon every Sunday for breakfast. Yummmmmm!



Not one near me unfortunately - Sainsbury's, Tesco, Waitrose, even Aldi, but no Lidl...


----------



## pat.y (Jan 29, 2016)

Our Lidl is horrible I try and avoid it.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 30, 2016)

Burgen has grown on me...I found it ridiculously seedy at first (and I loooove seeds). Toasted, it's hilariously crunchy to the point that it kills any breakfast conversation (can't hear what anyone's saying). Good luck, Pat!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Definitely best toasted.


----------



## Curly grandma (Jan 31, 2016)

Is it true that those huge Lidl rolls are only 11-12 g carb each????  I had one for tea last night and felt I shouldn't be eating it as was so large.   BG last night 7.6 so not too high.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes it is true Curly grandma - so lush and one is more than enough


----------



## Carolg (Jan 31, 2016)

Burgen bread-had a slice toasted with scrambled egg. YUck for me,ny keen although i like bread with seeds.
 Bg 11.9 before(numbers are coming down) 16.9 after an hour then 16.6 after 2 hours. For me-the rest is going in the bin


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Burgen bread-had a slice toasted with scrambled egg. YUck for me,ny keen although i like bread with seeds.
> Bg 11.9 before(numbers are coming down) 16.9 after an hour then 16.6 after 2 hours. For me-the rest is going in the bin


Don't chuck it! Put it out for the birds!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Don't chuck it! Put it out for the birds!


I did northerner and will have seagulls swooping soon. Lets hope they can get air borne afterwards


----------



## Curly grandma (Jan 31, 2016)

A thick slice of granary bread is 21g!! How can this huge roll be 11/12?????  Sorry to keep on about it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

It is weird isn't it? I felt I was being really naughty eating a whole one, but my BS actually lowered afterwards.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

Soya flour, flax meal, vital wheat gluten. All low carb.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)

I found I could tolerate it toasted, but not otherwise. Nowadays though, bread is a huge rarity because it seems to exacerbate the plumbing problem and I end up in serious pain. The only exception so far seems to be Subway's Italian Herb and Cheese, I have no clue why that is. It doesn't seem to bother my numbers too badly either (the IH&C I mean).


----------



## Curly grandma (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow!! Got 3 in the freezer, watch out Lidl.   Please can somebody tell me where the carb info came from.


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2016)

Curly grandma said:


> Wow!! Got 3 in the freezer, watch out Lidl.   Please can somebody tell me where the carb info came from.


I googled Lidl high protein roll, and the first hit was Lidl's Facebook page, where someone had asked, and someone else had helpfully replied that they contacted Lidl and they sent her the nutritional info, and she'd posted it up. Will see if I can find it again.


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2016)

There you go, that's per 100grams I think they weigh about 114 grams each.
.


----------



## Curly grandma (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you so much.  I will now enjoy without the worry. They are very tasty and I was missing bread.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 3, 2016)

I've not been here for a few days felt a bit 'low' with the blood glucose troubles. Anway on the bright side I've discovered I can eat Hovis wheatgerm bread ok. Also I found wheatfree rolls at Asda to try.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2016)

pat.y said:


> I've not been here for a few days felt a bit 'low' with the blood glucose troubles. Anway on the bright side I've discovered I can eat Hovis wheatgerm bread ok. Also I found wheatfree rolls at Asda to try.


Sorry you've been feeling a bit low Pat  Good news about the bread! Shows the value of testing and discovering the best choices for you, rather than just picking something that sounds 'healthy'


----------



## pat.y (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I  had home made chicken curry with brown whole grain basmati rice for dinner and thought omg RICE. Blood glucose before dinner 3.7 90 minutes later 5.0. So rice is good with me !


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 3, 2016)

I have no problems with rice either Pat.y sadly I don't like it much!  Wheat germ is one of my favourites, althoug I tried a Bergen loaf again and didn't find it as vile toasted.  I'm a toast girl, don't like sandwiches or any bread "raw" but I do love a piece of toast   Those lidl rolls are nice too, just very hard to get hold of at my lidl


----------



## pat.y (Feb 3, 2016)

I only eat the Bergen toasted.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope you soon like it.  I had some before diagnosis and thought it was ok....but not like my hovis white!
However now it will clearly be fabulous!


----------



## pat.y (Feb 4, 2016)

It's ok toasted.


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't care how they do it! it's just really good to be able to eat some bread


----------



## khskel (Feb 4, 2016)

Toasted, in sandwiches. I love it. Rubbish as french toast though.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 4, 2016)

When i chucked the burgen stuff  out to birds,even seagulls turned their beaks up and left it. Now insult is i will have to go pick up the soggy mess


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I might be putting my loaf out for the birds too now!  I don't normally get a post breakfast spike, but for the past three days I've been trying burgen for brekkie and bang there's a massive spike.  Back to my honey sunflower spelt loaf me thinks.  Shame because I was starting to quite like it.  I think I'm reversey diabetic, I get spikes from things most people tolerate well, and not a blip from the common problem foods


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Well I might be putting my loaf out for the birds too now!  I don't normally get a post breakfast spike, but for the past three days I've been trying burgen for brekkie and bang there's a massive spike.  Back to my honey sunflower spelt loaf me thinks.  Shame because I was starting to quite like it.  I think I'm reversey diabetic, I get spikes from things most people tolerate well, and not a blip from the common problem foods


Weirdo!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Weirdo!



I know!  It's almost like I'm intentionally awkward


----------

